# Scott, definitely in the "other" category



## cycling6500 (Jan 14, 2003)

After weeks of research looking for a semi-compact frame that has the same geometry, lighter, and yet as well built as my Trek 5500, I came upon the Scott CR1 Team Issue frame and fork. Its 54CM frame geometry is identical to my 54CM Trek. Its lightweight construction is categorized as top performance by Engineering For Bikes: http://www.efbe.de/defbefrm.htm.
Scott is not yet offered in the US so I purchase my frameset from Darryl Grant Cycles, Australia. Better exchange rate than buying it from Europe. Hope to received it within 10 days.
Any Scott owners out there who can share their experiences?


----------

